# Urthecast (UR)



## Bechard (Jan 21, 2017)

Any thoughts on urthecast. I have 420 shares at $4.00 and it was trading at like $0.73 a couple of weeks ago. I am thinking of loading up. 

Does anyone know a lot about this company?

Matt


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Why do you own it, and what makes you want to buy more?

Did you see something promising in their financial statements?

From what I see in their statements, they are a money-losing company. Do you have reason to believe that they will become profitable soon?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The financial statements indicate a close Russian link.



> In 2012, the Company entered into a joint project agreement with Russia’s prime contractor for the ISS, S.P. Korolev Rocket and Space Corporation (“Energia”), in which Energia agreed to launch, install, operate and maintain the Company’s two cameras on the ISS. In return for these contributions to the project, the Company agreed to provide Energia with certain rights to the imagery, for use by Russian Government agencies, over the life of the project.


As far as I can tell, the fortunes of this company are entirely dependent on "Energia" which is providing imaging data to Russian Government agencies.

I would consider that a significant risk factor, especially given the political factors. If politics with Russia sours, UR could suffer. Before investing, I would also want to learn much more about what exactly Energia is, and which "Russian Government agencies" are using the data.

Russia is a notoriously bad place to invest due to government control and uncertainty. By extension, UR is at the whims of the Russian government and Russian laws.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

Let me understand, this stock was .73 a few weeks ago and you jump in at $4.


----------

